

Confession of an Ivy League teaching assistant: Here’s why I inflated grades - lacero
http://qz.com/157579/confession-of-an-ivy-league-teaching-assistant-heres-why-i-inflated-grades/

======
zajd
Speaks a lot to the character of the average Harvard student, more
disappointing to hear the lack of backbone with regards to the TA.

------
tfederman
I don't know what's worse, the sense of entitlement to good grades or whatever
thinking is behind the feeling your life is ruined if you can't work at
Goldman Sachs.

